# TFO 375



## Spook (Apr 6, 2007)

That is a good deal. I haven't used one, but those reels have gotten some pretty good reviews. Serge over on FS liked his. I think ApolloBeachSam has one too. I'd be jumping on the deal if I hadn't just bought a Nautilus 12S for the tarpon setup I'm putting together.  Gonna have to put some serious time into the fiancee bank before I make any more fishing purchases.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Looks good RJ

Is it ok for saltwater?


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Yes. Thats is what they were made for.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

one day then...now I have a few 2500's on order the former white and gold.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

i got mine for $130 AND I LOVE IT!


----------

